# Hop oil



## Hoppers (23/1/18)

tried a search, but no results

Found a seller on eBay selling hop oil for $4 for 10ml delivered. Figured it was worth a shot

He sold Mosiac, nelson savin and a few others, I bought Mosiac

I brew all grain, and now I'm wondering what is the best use for this?

Any help/suggestions/recipes would be great

Cheers


----------



## fdsaasdf (24/1/18)

Hoppers said:


> tried a search, but no results
> 
> Found a seller on eBay selling hop oil for $4 for 10ml delivered. Figured it was worth a shot
> 
> ...


What are you trying to achieve by using hop oil? I've not bothered and have heard issues with home brewers having unpredictable bitterness and flavour results; also someone suggested that processed hop oil added to a boil impacted on head retention. Unsure how likely that is but I haven't really explored it.

Google turns up some discussions elsewhere such as https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/how-to-brew/experimenting-lupulin-powder-hop-oil/ unfortunately both hop and oil are three letter words and as such unable to be searched using this forum.


----------



## warra48 (24/1/18)

I'm given to understand the search function has been reduced to 3 characters now.


----------



## fdsaasdf (24/1/18)

warra48 said:


> I'm given to understand the search function has been reduced to 3 characters now.


 Thanks for pointing that out warra48, hopefully an indication of more fixes in future too?


----------



## warra48 (24/1/18)

Hope so, but I do not have access to system or software changes.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/1/18)

Hop oil will produce only aroma, not bitterness, iso hop is used for bittering, I had a feeling Brewman sold hop oil. I did read that you can add it to the finished beer.
link. https://www.hoptech.com/collections/hop-oils-extracts
Craft Brewer has them.
https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=13


----------



## The hop cartel (25/1/18)

It will be from here

https://www.charlesfaram.co.uk/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/1/18)

The hop cartel said:


> It will be from here
> 
> https://www.charlesfaram.co.uk/


Aren't they wholesalers?


----------



## The hop cartel (25/1/18)

Yes and it's where our supplier purchased it from[emoji6]


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/1/18)

Well who is your supplier, Craft Brewer?


----------



## The hop cartel (25/1/18)

Craft who[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Black n Tan (25/1/18)

I purchased some from Craft Brewers a couple of years back and from recollection it was made in 2007 or something crazy like that. So if you do want to purchase this from CB, I would ask when it is made to be safe. When I brought it up with them, they said they would remove it from their stock list, but may be not.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/1/18)

Black n Tan said:


> I purchased some from Craft Brewers a couple of years back and from recollection it was made in 2007 or something crazy like that. So if you do want to purchase this from CB, I would ask when it is made to be safe. When I brought it up with them, they said they would remove it from their stock list, but may be not.


Have I read recently that he may have gone out of business.


----------



## Brewman_ (25/1/18)

Hi Guys,

Yes I do have hop oils that can be added directly to finished beer.

I have samples for evaluation, not a lot of each but a wide range of products.

I plan to tack them on as samples to brewers that purchase hops / dealz that are interested to try and report back on the forum what they think of the product.

Off the top of my head I cant recall the exact range, but I know there is Citra, Cascade, EKG, Hellertau, Magnum, some other bits and pieces


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/1/18)

Brewman_ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Yes I do have hop oils that can be added directly to finished beer.
> 
> ...


I thought you had them Steve I think Mark has mentioned them, I did look on your site but I am very interested in giving them a go. Any particular quantity of hops one has to buy to qualify for a purchase of the oil?


----------



## Black n Tan (26/1/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Have I read recently that he may have gone out of business.



Hadn't heard that, but that means nothing. Web site still looks functional.


----------



## DU99 (26/1/18)

they did the last bulk buy for grain mills


----------



## MHB (26/1/18)

I was given an expired sample kit, it was like 3-4 years past its BB date, I had it kicking around for a few more years.
Frankly most of the product was still fine, certainly all the fractions were (Spicy, Floral, Herbal....) and most of the varietals were just fine to - a couple had curdled (I suspect an infection) but the rest were just great!
Had a copy of this in the pack






As you can see its a pretty big field to play in. Other problem is that some of the "Oils" like Saaz was at the time $1.5K/500mL (IIRC), pretty big impost on a HBS to cough up several times that amount, then have some "Helpful" AHB'er start a bulk buy as soon as you put it into stock. Pretty much why I for one at the time CBA putting hop fractions into stock.
Mark


----------

